# SPAZZ RUMOR



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

So if the Spazz can't make it happen this year do you think D-Will will want to bail? He doesn't seem to be the type of loyal team player that Stockton and some of the former players have been. 

It was fun while it lasted but his post game interviews stink--as well as the teams play the last 5 games. I saw send the franchise somewhere else.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think he will stick around, I hope I am wrong. The Jazz have never really tried to make a big move to put someone else around him and they probably never will. The fact is, if he wants to win a championship he is going to have to go somewhere where they are willing to put the money out there.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know what the hell is wrong with the Jazz right now, but I know after this year they will have some $$$ to throw at some better players once AK outragous contract is over.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't forget about Ante Tomic as well. I'm not sure exactly when the Jazz get him, but as far as I can see, he's better than any "big" we've had in a long time! So there's a tiny bit of encouragement. At 7'1" hopefully he can rebound and play defense in the NBA. Tomic will need to bulk up, but I think he has a lot of potential. Now dump a couple of players like Bell, AK and maybe others and pick up someone who can score like Carmelo (but not Carmelo). 

(turn volume down!)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with Mike. I think the Jazz will be able to make some big moves this year with all the extra salary cap room. This is their only chance to keep D-Will. If they don't do something BIG, he's gone after next year...and it pains me to say that. They'll be in a big hole without him for years to come.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have heard rumors that Kobe has been working on D-Will for a couple years now to come to LA and replace Fisher when he retires. Hope they are not true. That would be the ultimate knife twist!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

This team has the worst mentallity I have seen in awhile. Just watching them makes me sick. They look like they couldn't careless on defense and it seems like its a shoot first on offense. D-will is right that they aren't running the offense right. I think they need to have one of those players meetings were D-Will rips them, constructivly of course.
Sloan needs to go off on them too. It looks like he has given up, or maybe he's waiting on D-Will to step up and do. 
Whatever, if they don't get it together soon this team won't be in the playoffs.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The way things are constructed right now, no team outside of the top 5-6 markets will win a title. With the new CBA coming, a lockout is sure to happen. And if its a lockout, the owners will come out on top. D-Will be gone. Thing with Utah fans, and the owner, is they need to be a bit less emotionally attached to the players like it is some kind of close-knit family of team/fans. It isn't. It is a business. Stockton/Malone together for 18 years is a total annomoly in any sport. It is not the rule and Jazz Fans need to accept that and not take it personally when a player goes to a bigger market for more money. But then again, Utah, like no place I've ever been, is a state totally paranoid that the other kids won't like them. When D-Will goes to a bigger and better market, it isn't because he doesn't like Utah, or thinks Mormons are weird, or because he ripped in a newspaper article (this is the softest media market in the country). It will be because he wants more money, more exposure, and a title.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> The way things are constructed right now, no team outside of the top 5-6 markets will win a title. With the new CBA coming, a lockout is sure to happen. And if its a lockout, the owners will come out on top. D-Will be gone. Thing with Utah fans, and the owner, is they need to be a bit less emotionally attached to the players like it is some kind of close-knit family of team/fans. It isn't. It is a business. Stockton/Malone together for 18 years is a total annomoly in any sport. It is not the rule and Jazz Fans need to accept that and not take it personally when a player goes to a bigger market for more money. But then again, Utah, like no place I've ever been, is a state totally paranoid that the other kids won't like them. When D-Will goes to a bigger and better market, it isn't because he doesn't like Utah, or thinks Mormons are weird, or because he ripped in a newspaper article (this is the softest media market in the country). It will be because he wants more money, more exposure, and a title.


You are right Gary, I actually think D-Will likes it here, at least that is what he has said. Espn last night talked about it and said that is what he told them. But I wouldn't blame him if he left to go to a championship contender. That is why he is in the NBA to win a championship and get paid big money. I don't think the top 5-6 markets are the only ones that can win, sure it helps a ton. But any team can win if they have the right chemistry. San Antonio isn't a large market by NBA standards and they have multiple titles and might get another this year. Yeah it takes alot of things to fall into place for that to happen but it can be done. 
I, unlike some on here, think this Jazz team could contend this year for the title. I have seen it in some of there games they have what it takes, the problem is no one is stepping up and doing their job.
Maybe Sloan is done, I like the guy but maybe he has lost this team.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

To contend for a title, you're saying you legitmately think the Jazz as constructed could beat San Antonio and/or the Lakers in a 7-game series, and then beat Boston, Miami or Orlando in a 7-game series?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes I do! If everyone plays like they're supposed to I think they can beat any team in the league in a 7 game series back to back. This team is loaded with talent the problem is no one is playing like they should.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You have to be the most loyal and optimistic Jazz fan in the world then. I admire that. Good on ya!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Actually I'm not the most optimistic fan quite the opposite actually. I always expect the worse out of all the teams I root for. That way when they do any good it looks better.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Yes I do! If everyone plays like they're supposed to I think they can beat any team in the league in a 7 game series back to back. This team is loaded with talent the problem is no one is playing like they do.


I agree with you Mike. When the team as a whole performs as they should they are nearly impossible to beat. They have shown it at times. This latest skid has really frustrated me for just that reason.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I do! If everyone plays like they're supposed to I think they can beat any team in the league in a 7 game series back to back. This team is loaded with talent the problem is no one is playing like they do.
> ...


It looks like they aren't even trying! The only players that haven't irratated me are Price, Watson, Elson and Hayward. Those four are always trying their hardest to make plays on both ends. If the whole team played like that and still lost I could handle that but I don't think they would lose if they played like that. 
The fact they aren't trying is just sad.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > mikevanwilder said:
> ...


It is sad indeed. I would add that Kirilenko has been stepping up his game as well. Raja is in a slump but he hit some shots last night. I would really like to know what the heck is going on with Jefferson. He is alot better than what he has been showing lately. I hope they come out with a new attitude tonight.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> The way things are constructed right now, no team outside of the top 5-6 markets will win a title. With the new CBA coming, a lockout is sure to happen. And if its a lockout, the owners will come out on top. D-Will be gone. Thing with Utah fans, and the owner, is they need to be a bit less emotionally attached to the players like it is some kind of close-knit family of team/fans. It isn't. It is a business. Stockton/Malone together for 18 years is a total annomoly in any sport. It is not the rule and Jazz Fans need to accept that and not take it personally when a player goes to a bigger market for more money. But then again, Utah, like no place I've ever been, is a state totally paranoid that the other kids won't like them. When D-Will goes to a bigger and better market, it isn't because he doesn't like Utah, or thinks Mormons are weird, or because he ripped in a newspaper article (this is the softest media market in the country). It will be because he wants more money, more exposure, and a title.


I agree with all that you presented. The one hope for the Jazz fan is that I have read about rumors that the owners will be angling for a "franchise" tag designation in the next CBA, (like the NFL has) that would allow small markets to keep their homegrown stars. Time will tell.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Man sometimes I wish Harpring was still on the team, we need more players with his determination and desire. 
I see alot of that in Ronnie Price when he is on the floor. He doesn't care who hes playing or what the situation is he gets out and plays like it is game seven of the finals and the teams are tied with seconds left. 
Thats what I want to see out of all the players heck even half would be nice. 
One thing is they better have things figured out before Feb 9th cause if Boozer comes in a gets a win, that would be the ultimate low for me.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Boozer will end up stubbing his toe in the airport on his way into Salt Lake and go on the IR. He's too big of a ***** to actually show up. If he does, he'll end up having a ****ty game and yell and scream the whole time, then blame it on someone besides himself. Man I hate that guy. Almost as bad as Kobe and Dirk.

The Jazz certainly have the talent to contend with anyone, they just don't have the desire. It was painfully apparent to me this last week as I watched them get crapped on by LA, and then blow it against GS.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Catherder said:


> I agree with all that you presented. The one hope for the Jazz fan is that I have read about rumors that the owners will be angling for a "franchise" tag designation in the next CBA, (like the NFL has) that would allow small markets to keep their homegrown stars. Time will tell.


I don't think that would be a good thing. They can do that and yes D-will would still be in UT but he certainly won't be happy and that would just cause him to not play like he can.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

See, as I break down the current team, I don't for a second think they are capable, even IF everyone plays their best game, to beat San Antonio, Los Angeles, Miami, Boston or Orlando in a 7 game series. Sure, the Jazz would win one, maybe two, and a VERY outside chance at 3, but not four. Not this year. Then again, I think the teams that make it to the finals come from that list, and in all reality, Orlando probably shouldn't be there, as I don't see them winning a 7-game series against Boston or Miami. I'm not picking on the Jazz - its all the other teams as well. No team in the west can beat San Antonio or the Lakers in a 7-game series this year. The only question to me is which round will San Antonio/Lakers and Boston/Miami play.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have to agree with Gary. Sure, the Jazz are really good when they are at their best, but what about San antonio, Miami, or Boston? How good are those dudes when they are at their "best". To win it, Jazz would have to get lucky and be in the "zone" while the other teams would have to be slightly off kilter....and we know it won't work out perfect like that.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> To contend for a title, you're saying you legitmately think the Jazz as constructed could beat San Antonio and/or the Lakers in a 7-game series, and then beat Boston, Miami or Orlando in a 7-game series?


They can't even hang with OKC on their own court. This team is about the same as last year's team, just with different faces and perhaps a little less prima donna attitude.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not making excuses for the Jazz, but in there defense or lack of defense, sorry. It's hard to be consistent when three of your top players are sitting on the sidelines watching the game injured. Memo, Kirilenko, Williams. If It's not one its the other, or all three, or someone else. That said there are games when they just don't seem to care, and what happened to the second team guys. They were tearing it up first part of the season, and now they just plain suck. :shock:

Oh, by the way, I wouldn't blame Deron Williams one bit for wanting to go somewhere else, but I sure would like him to stay in Utah. Fun player to watch.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

When it comes to defense shouldn't it be the coach trying to motivate the team to play? I love what Coach Sloan has done for the franchise over his tenure but in the past few years he has seemed to have lost his drive to make his players defenders. I'm glad he lets them run a little more but the lack of discipline from this group of players, and the players from the past couple of years indicate to me maybe coach has lost a little of his drive to be in control and get desired results from those on the court. You used to end up in his dog house if you didn't play D. Now I don't think he even has a dog house. (Maybe it got repossessed in these trying times) but I'd sure like to see the old version who would get in some faces and demand they play to their potential. Just my take on the situation.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it Sloan that has changed, or the personnel? One thing with so many players not playing 4 years of college ball - they never learn to play defense. Did any of the Jazz play more than 2 years of college ball?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Is it Sloan that has changed, or the personnel? One thing with so many players not playing 4 years of college ball - they never learn to play defense. Did any of the Jazz play more than 2 years of college ball?


Millsap, Watson, Price, Bell, Evans, and Elson.


----------

